# Boxes leaving gouges/scratches in board?



## srplastering (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I changed the blade in my 12" box now its leaving gouges in the board on the very outer edge of the compound from the blade?

They are only just visible in natural light but you can feel them, under halogen light there is a definite mark/scratch.

The join is feathered nicely and has the perfect amount of coverage.
Nothing else has changed with my set up.

Anyone ever encountered this?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The end of the blade should be slightly chamfered, if it is a square sharp edge it will do as you described. Also if the blade is set to high on the ends it will give the same result. It should be juuuuust above the skids, feel it with your thumbnail, it should click as you go over it not grab.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Use some 400 grit sand paper to take the burr off the edge of the blade. he blade should be adjusted almost even with the shoe. And only protrude by a couple or three thousandths of an inch beyond the shoe. Much more than that and it will edge and dig in. Also, how are the wheels? If the rubber O rings are gone the wheels will dig in.


----------



## srplastering (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys! 

The blade was sitting as far back in the brass holder as it possibly can, the screws are wound right out with no pressure in the blade at all. 
I noticed the skids are worn down so have replaced them also but I'm still having the same issue just not quite as bad. Ive even thinned my mud a touch more than normal so i don't have to push as hard.

There does seem to be a chamfer on the blade ends.
Wheels rubbers are all good.

I did notice today that the brass holder is a little loose its moving in and out from the main body of the box,maybe this needs replacing also?

Boxes are FatBoy Columbia.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

What box make is it?
The moving brass part can easy be sorted from moving! I sometimes take a file to the ends of a new blade!:thumbsup:


----------

